# Testframework für Webanwendung? HTMLUnit?



## oetzi (19. Aug 2010)

Hallo zusammen,

ich bin auf der Suche nach einem Testframework, womit ich meine Webanwendung testen kann.
Dabei stelle ich mir vor, dass man der Test sich quasi durch die Seiten klickt, ausfüllt, was ausgefüllt werden muss, etc. 
Bin bis jetzt nur bei HTMLUnit hängen geblieben, allerdings wundert es mich, dass es dafür keine richtige Doku zu geben scheint?!? Das getting started "Tutorial" auf der htmlunit.sourceforge.net Seite bringt einem nicht wirklich was.

Kann mir jemand sagen, ob es irgendwo ein vernümpftiges Tutorial und/oder Doku zu HTMLUnit gibt, oder aber ein anderes Testframework für Webanwendungen empfehlen?

Schönen Gruß
Manuel


----------



## maki (19. Aug 2010)

Selenium ist auch gut imho.


----------



## oetzi (20. Aug 2010)

Hey Maki,

habe mir jetzt gerade mal das Selenium Plugin für den Firefox installiert.
Das finde ich auf jedenfall sehr hilfreich, weil man auf die Schnelle z.B. die Loginprozedur aufnehmen kann und man nach nem Neustart des Servers nach einem Klick auf "play" sofort wieder drin ist.

Allerdings weiß ich noch nicht, ob man das auch als vollwertiges Testframework nutzen kann. Z. B. wenn man HTML-Code auf bestimmte Inhalte überprüfen will. 
Kannst du mir dazu was sagen?

Gruß
oetzi


----------



## maki (20. Aug 2010)

Ja, das geht.

Details findest du in der Doku: Selenium Documentation &mdash; Selenium Documentation


----------

